# J2EE Struts



## pat270881 (1. Nov 2005)

hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich hier jemand gute mit Struts auskennt?

lg
pat


----------



## pat270881 (1. Nov 2005)

oder kennt jemand zu struts ein gut besuchtes forum?

danke

lg


----------



## foobar (1. Nov 2005)

Was willste denn wissen?
Stell doch einfach deine Frage, dann wirste schon sehen ob dir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------

